#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Wiring money to the wrong account

## mrsquirrel

I have managed to wire 20k to the wrong account number for my missus.

I had one digit wrong. 8 instead of a 6

Is the money going to vaporise into nothing or is it going to be bounced back to me here? 

Can I do anything or do I have to say goodbye to that 20k?

----------


## Gerbil

^ I wondered where that money had come from. Thanks!  :bunny3:

----------


## mrsquirrel

Looks like if the account exists even though it's not in my missus's name I am most likely fucked.

If it doesn't exist then my bank here has to put in a request to get it back. That is if a thieving banker has pocketed it yet.

Arsehole bum wanks

----------


## blackpanther

some lucky somchai will be feasting on deep fried snickers tonight  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

The money should not have reached another account because the name and number will not match.

Tell the bank and it should be easy to get it back.

----------


## mrsquirrel

I farking hope so. However we do live in Asia.

----------


## mrsquirrel

The fucking ****ing bit is that I have wired money from another account here to her account. Different bank though. I didn't want to confuse matters and take the old transfer slip with me so I left it at home.

Got to the bank couldn't decide if it was a 6 or an 8 decided on an 8 and wired away. 

Fucking useless twat that I am. 

top it all off the missus gave me a gob full saying I should have wired it to her mums account since I knew the number for that one in Thailand, very true but I had left that number with the original twatting wire transfer at home.

----------


## Thetyim

Get another ATM card send it to the wife and let her do the rest

----------


## mrsquirrel

Done that, Korean cards are somewhat tempremantal and aren't meant to work outside Korea even though they have international numbers on them. She has an account here and it has 10k stuck in it since she was only ever able to withdraw 3k then it just refused after that. 

She is due back on Saturday as well, that money was to pay for a fence and some other bits and pieces that needed doing. Will have to try and do it again tomorrow to the correct number instead.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Strangest bit about it is I'm not that annoyed. If it's gone it's gone nowt I can do about it. A few years back I would have been raging. Maybe it's a good thing.

----------


## Happyman

Had the same thing transferring a modest amount to my lady in Kaohsuing- Taiwan - it didnt arrive due to my cock-up with numbers - did it again with the right number - all ok -then bugger me a week later the Taiwan bank had it sorted and she had twice the amount in her account !!!
 Bless her little cotton socks - she tried to send the extra back to me but as it was "lost money " told her to treat it as a bonus !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

I've given her instructions to get her arse out of the house tomorrow and get to the bank and speak to them before I start chasing things up here. Show them the right account number and tell them that 20k is floating around in somchais computer somewhere and she would like it back.

----------


## William

^if you were in the UK it wouldn't be a problem -as to accept money you know is not yours is fraud.  In LoS, it may well be different  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ I think William has done the same thing this week by the looks of things...

----------


## William

mate - my money wire transfer days are almost over.  I was introduced to Western Union this week.  "Nice", was my comment  :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

13,000 Won and a quick trip into town this afternoon and it looks like I get it back.

----------


## Spin

Ask your missus to go to an ATM in Thailand and to do a transfer at the ATM to this wrong numner account from her own account

Get her to enter the wrong account number, the ATM machine will give you the account holders name if the number you enter is valid.
If the account number you sent to has not been issued the ATM will warn you of your error.

Dont forget to tell her to cancel the transaction at the last minute :Wink:

----------


## jarne

so if i have recieved a wrongly transfered amount to my european account,
 what should I do. 
What can a thai bank do against me in the thai legal system to retrieve their money.( if it is their money)

----------


## kingwilly

> The fucking ****ing bit is that I have wired money from another account here to her account. Different bank though. I didn't want to confuse matters and take the old transfer slip with me so I left it at home.
> 
> Got to the bank couldn't decide if it was a 6 or an 8 decided on an 8 and wired away. 
> 
> Fucking useless twat that I am. 
> 
> top it all off the missus gave me a gob full saying I should have wired it to her mums account since I knew the number for that one in Thailand, very true but I had left that number with the original twatting wire transfer at home.


Stupid twat, shoulda checked that number,

----------


## kingwilly

> so if i have recieved a wrongly transfered amount to my european account,
>  what should I do. 
> What can a thai bank do against me in the thai legal system to retrieve their money.( if it is their money)


It is not yours, you cannot spend it as such, you will be required to return it.

----------


## jarne

well I had about 75000 euro on my account for a few days that was not mine.
Today their gone.
I didnt take them, considered the pros and cons and let them be.
Today the bake adjusted the balance and kobom, the 75k was gone.
If it had been a norwegian bank I would have taken the money

now I feel poor, isaanish
and less happy

----------


## benbaaa

> Fucking useless twat that I am.


While not wishing to disagree  :Very Happy:  I was recently at a bank trying to pay money into Mrs bb's uncle's account, but coudn't 'cos the name and number didn't match.  In the end, it turned out I was also at the wrong bank too, Bangkok instead of Krung Thai.  :Smile:

----------


## Attilla the Hen

^
Plonker!

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Looks like if the account exists even though it's not in my missus's name I am most likely fucked.


If the number and name don't match, the money will bounce back to you within a week.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Are you lot stupid or what?

I posted this thread in 2007

FFS.

Shut up.

----------


## DaffyDuck

^ ...and you're still haven't gotten the money returned?

----------


## BigRed

I took £3,000 cash to a bank in a carrier bag to pay in once from a shops takings, plonked it on the counter (this was 30 years ago when it was a lot of money)  only to be told I was in the wrong bank, so I had to shovel it back into the carrier bag and slink out looking nervously over my shoulder. 

The worst thing was when I went to drop some money in a night safe, opened it and the bag from the previous person was still there, so I instantly closed it then opened it again, to drop it in the deposit box. I then stood there thinking 'I wonder how much money was in that bag?, I could have just taken it? '

----------


## TizMe

Did they ever catch the Chinese Kiwis that did a runner after getting a huge stash wrongly deposited to their account?

Last I heard they were trying to track them down in Hong Kong.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> 13,000 Won and a quick trip into town this afternoon and it looks like I get it back.





> ^ ...and you're still haven't gotten the money returned?


Do you actually bother to read anything before posting?

----------


## kingwilly

> Are you lot stupid or what?
> 
> I posted this thread in 2007
> 
> FFS.
> 
> Shut up.


 :rofl:

----------


## lom

> Originally Posted by mrsquirrel
> 
> 13,000 Won and a quick trip into town this afternoon and it looks like I get it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like its gonna rain today.  :St George:

----------


## crippen

2007 is not that long ago! ::chitown::

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Are you lot stupid or what?


Pretty sure most of them could manage a simple bank transfer though.

----------


## Ravip

> I farking hope so. However we do live in Asia.


 
So what? Any other continent would make any difference?
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barbaro

An old thread, but a reminder.

Check ya numbas when ya wire da money.

Lesson to us all.

 :Doh:

----------


## mrsquirrel

Oh for fucks sake.

Somebody lock this fucking thread.

Jesus it's two years old and only ever gets resurrected with inane off topic comments

----------


## kingwilly

Yes, but it winds you up so well!  :Smile:

----------


## barbaro

> Oh for fucks sake.
> 
> Somebody lock this fucking thread.
> 
> Jesus it's two years old and only ever gets resurrected with inane off topic comments


I read most of it, but did you ever get your money back?

 :Question:

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

^ I`d like to know,as well.... :mid:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Pretty sure most of them could manage a simple bank transfer though.


 :rofl:

----------


## Ravip

Yea, what happened to the 20K? You got it back?

----------


## Katana

> Yea, what happened to the 20K? You got it back?


LoL

Mark

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ I think he's 'getting it back' in spades...

 :Smile:

----------


## Thormaturge

> so if i have recieved a wrongly transfered amount to my european account,
>  what should I do. 
> What can a thai bank do against me in the thai legal system to retrieve their money.( if it is their money)


KW is entirely correct here.

If you receive money which you know is not yours then you have a legal obligation to return it.  If you keep it with the intention of "permanently depriving the owner" of that money then you are committing theft.  This applies to money from any source, whether it be a bank transfer or, indeed, a tax refund.

----------

